# Ghillie Suit



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm looking for a cheap and easy way to make a home made ghillie suit. I've searched the net and found a couple of links that give me some ideas but I was really wondering if anyone on here has ever made one or used one. If you have made one...how easy was it to make? How did it turn out? If you have ever used one......how did it work for you? Was it effective in hunting situations? Please any ideas and/or thoughts on the topic would be of great use. Thanks!


----------



## TOP-PIN (Sep 18, 2007)

I bought a ghillie suit "kit" on the internet where you could pick your colors of jute, and attatch it yourself to what was essentially a fishnet hoodie that goes just below your knees.
It was very, very time consuming to tie all the jute just right. Jute also makes the ghillie suit very heavy, so I got some lightweight camo mesh from sportsmans and ripped it into strips and did kind of a half and half with the jute. After all was said and done I was into it about $100.

I learned that you don't want any ghillie material below your waist if you are going to try and stalk with it on. The ghillie suit gets hung up on everything. Like wise it takes tons of practice to shoot well with it hanging in your face from the hood, and you will want to keep the material on the inside of your arms relatively short.

Bottom line is it has its place, I love it for scouting new areas and setting up in choke points that don't have alot of cover. 3 years ago i sat down to rest at the edge of a water hole while wearing my ghillie suit and literally had a doe with two fawns step on my foot. 2 years ago I shot my deer at 8 steps. I have found that I probably only wear the ghillie suit on 30% of my hunts. I think the only real advantage it has given me for hunting is that extra couple of seconds the deer takes to look at you to figure out what you are, instead of the instant recognition of the human form, in sparse cover.

If I had it to do over again, i would buy a ghillie jacket from cabelas bargain cave, and add some jute to the body and hood.

Hope this helps.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

You could get you wife's tutu and dye it green then rip it into strips. That's what I did....er.. I mean a friend of mine did. The tights get runs in them real quick.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

I started building one 6 years ago. Using burlap and an old camo netting and a jacket haven't finished it yet but when i do i'll just color it with spray paint.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I am of the opinion Ghillie suits are not warranted. Since deer/elk don't see colors like we do, and don't see in 3D, a good camo pattern that breaks up your outline like Predator/ASAT will be more than enough to conceal you. Ghillie suits get HOT, and they get hung up on branches/twigs. That's my experience any how. Best of luck.


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Maybe try the Army Navy Surplus store out on about 4900 south Redwood rd. :idea:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I am of the opinion Ghillie suits are not warranted. Since deer/elk don't see colors like we do, and don't see in 3D,


Even I have been able to 'still hunt' wearing an orange vest. Leaning against a tree. Cow elk, deer, fawn, (nothing with antlers) magpies and squirrels don't notice me until I wiggle....or light up a smoke.. :? ..............Farm cow blew snot on me once...they see everything !!

MeanGene might be right, I thought I saw them at the Surplus Store in Taylorsville one day.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

i wonder how hard it is to shoot a bow with one.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I am of the opinion Ghillie suits are not warranted. Since deer/elk don't see colors like we do, and don't see in 3D, a good camo pattern that breaks up your outline like Predator/ASAT will be more than enough to conceal you. Ghillie suits get HOT, and they get hung up on branches/twigs. That's my experience any how. Best of luck.


+22 You had better have a serious arm gaurd to hold everything down for an archery shot.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I am of the opinion Ghillie suits are not warranted. Since deer/elk don't see colors like we do, and don't see in 3D, a good camo pattern that breaks up your outline like Predator/ASAT will be more than enough to conceal you. Ghillie suits get HOT, and they get hung up on branches/twigs. That's my experience any how. Best of luck.


I kindof disagree. No regular colth camo outfit breaks up your outline. which in my book is the most important, next to scent control. You need the odd breakup of the ghillie suit to hide the defined outline of the body. My ghillie suit isn't hot, in fact I freeze in it, and it takes some cold temps to get me cold ice fishing for comparsion.(well at least in the morning) I don't use it any more because I don't like the color. I can never seem to match early season colors. This year should be dark green considering the rain and temps we have had. this brand from cabelas I wouldn't suggest to buy, the under color of the fabric is not the same as the top layer. It seems to turn me tan. And from the rest of the other ghilles, they are just to brown. I'll stick with kings camo I guess.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I prefer the leafy jacket to any other camo I own. It is light and cool and breaks up my out line. I really don't put much thought into colors, that same leafy jacket has worked great in about every scenerio I have encountered.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> No regular colth camo outfit breaks up your outline.


Sorry, but that is not true for deer/elk. They don't see in 3D like us two legged critters. A camo pattern like ASAT/Predator will break up you outline at 6 inches or 600 yards allowing you to be undetected sight wise as long as you don't move. I can't count the number of deer/elk I have been within arms length of w/o them knowing I was there. For that matter, I have had deer/elk within arms length w/o them knowing I was there wearing Wranglers and a T-shirt. I am of the opinion that camo is over-rated and is more for the hunter to 'feel' like a hunter than for effectiveness. Keep the wind in your favor and don't move at the wrong time and most camo patterns will work in 99% of the hunting situations. For that 1% I wear Predator/ASAT and have had extremely cagey trophy bucks/bulls within a few yards of me w/o them detecting my 'outline'.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> BROWN BAGGER said:
> 
> 
> > No regular colth camo outfit breaks up your outline.
> ...


You must really stink !!!

*OOO*


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*\-\* |-O-|


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Pro hit it right on. Control the odor and movement and they will never know your there.


----------

